# Dal Seasoning



## troyerboy (May 30, 2020)

Looking to create a Dal Seasoning. Not sure about the ratio between ground cumin and ground coriander. 50/50 or 60/40 cumin/coriander.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 30, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!

I have a 2:1 toasted coriander/cumin mix I keep around for dal, and a lot of other things.  It's a simple  spice mix that I got the recipe for from Iver's  _660 Curries_; he has a lot of the other best other _masala_ recipes I've found in that book.


----------



## troyerboy (May 31, 2020)

Thanks Dave. I was actually thinking that the coriander would overpower the cumin. Glad I asked.


----------

